# Worlds greatest hobby.



## DanJ (Dec 31, 2010)

I just recently got into moodel trains. I have 2 locos and 15 different rolling stock cars. my layout is only 4'x8' it has 2 hills 1 lake (so far) I am having a lot of fun with this i may have to remove a wall just so I have more room for another set or I may try to run one along the wall over head.. I can see how and why this is the worlds greatest hobby. hope you all have as much fun as my boys and I are having.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Dan, 

Happy to hear that you're enjoying trains with your boys. If you're already talking about tearing down walls, the fun is just beginning! 

Greg


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Dan...Yea, there are a lot of fun things a person can design, with lots of freedom. Like instead of going through the work of tearing down a wall, you could simply have the tracks go through a hole cut in the wall and enter another room. They could come back through a different hole on another part of the layout, or back through the same hole. You could put a nice tunnel portal on the holes you cut out. It is fun to have a train "disappear" for a bit...it really makes it seem like it goes somewhere!

Chad


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea I hear ya! I just got out of Hotwheels collecting and jumped into HO trains. Now to sell some of these 3000 plus HotWheels to buy trains. Too much fun and creativity here! :thumbsup:


----------

